# Steuersatz Fanes



## racing_basti (18. März 2013)

In einigen Themen wurde ja schon angesprochen, dass die untere Lagerschale sich bei manchen von Hand in den Rahmen "einpressen" lässt.

Da ich ja nun Jü gebeten habe meine Bestellung vom Komplettrad in Rahmen + Dämpfer zu ändern habe ich mich auch mit der Steuersatzbestellung beschäftigen dürfen.

Sowohl bei der Fanes AM als auch EN sind als Steuersatzmaß ZS44|ZS56 angegeben. Bei den Kompletträdern ist, laut Beschreibung, jeweils ein Acros AiSX-22 verbaut. Wenn ich nun genau diesen Steuersatz in Onlineshops suche, so finde ich dort in Verbindung mit dem AiSX-22 folgende Maße: ZS44/28,6|*ZS55*/40. 

Auf der Seite von Acros gibt es die untere Lagerschale in beiden Verianten: ZS55/40 und ZS56/40. Von Acros lässt sich alles einzeln bestellen und kombinieren. 

Solltet ihr als einen Rahmen von Grund auf aufbauen, schaut auf den richtigen Steuersatz. Nur weil ihr einen bestellt der genauso heißt wie im Komplettrad, ich gehe davon aus dass dieser passt, muss es bei euch dann nicht passen. Mit den richtigen Maßen ist der Acros AiSX*E*-22 angegeben.


----------



## Piefke (18. März 2013)

Ich habe den Acros beim Rahmenkauf mit bei Alutech geordert, gabs damals zum Vorzugspreis und eingepresst war er auch gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (18. März 2013)

das sich die Schale stramm per Hand reindrücken lies war schlicht und einfach Übermaß im Zehntelbereich durch nicht mehr Maßhaltiges Werkzeug  ..... der Chris King Steuersatz war absolut Maßhaltig 

aber wer hätte gedacht das nur das E bei der Acros Steuersatz Bezeichnung gleich 1 mm ausmacht, schöner Hinweis für die Selbstaufbauer 

In der SHIS Übersicht wird ZS 55 gar nicht aufgeführt 
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/uploads/S.H.I.S_doku_20101216.pdf


----------



## racing_basti (18. März 2013)

Hier sind alle unteren Lagerschalen zu finden die Acros im Programm hat. Dort bin ich auf die Unterschied ZS55 und ZS56 gestoßen und hab dann mal noch etwas weiter gesucht.


----------



## zec (18. März 2013)

Habe gerade schnell nachgeschaut, ob ich wohl den richtigen Steuersatz bestellt habe - habe ich  . Dabei habe ich mich an die Angaben unter der Geotabelle gehalten -> http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesAM/FanesAM-GeoChart.pdf


----------

